# Rattengifte in Fischen nachgewiesen



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Also nur die Leber ungenießbar?
Dann gehts ja noch.

Ein Ding ist es aber schon, dass die "professionellen" Anwender anscheinend sehr unprofessionell damit umgehen!


----------



## rolfmoeller (15. Januar 2020)

Anwendungsverbot hin oder her.
Wer es hat, wendet es auch an.
Oder warum hat er so was.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2020)

auch die ganzen Hotels----auch see nähe haben die länglichen kisten mit Rattengift.
das ist halt so.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2020)

In der Themse sind die Fische, besonders die Aale, Kokain belastet.

Das Angebot für Angler erweitert sich


----------



## sprogoe (15. Januar 2020)

Demnächst wir sicher auch noch Alkohol in Fischen nachgewiesen, der stammt dann nicht von den normalen Säufern, die den Alkohol auf natürliche Weise ausscheiden, weil er dann schon von der Leber abgebaut wurde, sondern von den Schwächlingen, die immer besoffen in´s Klo kotzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Januar 2020)

Alkohol in Fischen hatten wir in der Peene, aus der Zuckerfabrik. Ob es den Fischen gefallen hat, konnte nicht in Erfahrung gebracht werden, da alle Berauschten bereits hin waren.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also nur die Leber ungenießbar?


Dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm, oder?




Für den Genuss nicht wenn man die Leber weglässt.
Könnte ja sonst sein, da konstruiert wieder irgend ein übereifriger Bürohengst ein Angelverbot draus weil die Fische ungenießbar sind( das gab es schonmal).

Dass das Zeug nichts im Wasser zu suchen hat, ist klar oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für den Genuss nicht wenn man die Leber weglässt.
> Könnte ja sonst sein, da konstruiert wieder irgend ein übereifriger Bürohengst ein Angelverbot draus weil die Fische ungenießbar sind( das gab es schonmal).
> 
> Dass das Zeug nichts im Wasser zu suchen hat, ist klar oder?



Und genau deshalb sollten jedwede Relativierungen auch unterlassen werden.
Wenn wir Ratten nicht vergiften können, ohne das das Gift den Weg weiter in die Nahrungskette findet, dann muss man Wege finden, das Ratten weniger Nahrung finden und so Bestände sinken.

Ist sicherlich nicht einfach, da der Teil der Gesellschaft die überall wo sie gehen, stehen, leben ihren Dreck liegen lassen, mittlerweile nicht ehr zu leugnen ist, aber es würde auch in anderen Lebensbereichen gut tun, diesen Menschen wieder in die Spur zu helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Hat mit Relativieren absolut nix zu tun!
Ich war schon einen Schritt weiter als du.
Das Zeug ist nämlich schon in den Fischen, falls du das verpasst hast( und damit die Gefahr durch übereifrige Bürohengste)!

Was man zukünftig alles machen kann ändert da erstmal auf die Schnelle nichts dran.

Ich bin aber ebenfalls dafür das Zeug aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen und durch unschädlichere Stoffe oder Maßnahmen zu ersetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Januar 2020)

Bleib doch mal bei der Sachlage und ereifer ich nicht immer über möglich, oftmals fiktive Feindbilder. 

Bürohengste zahlen auch die Steuern, damit andere überdurchschnittlich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen können


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bürohengste zahlen auch die Steuern,



Achso du willst nur wieder den Trööt zerlabern.
Beamte(Entscheidungsträger) werden übrigens aus dem Steuertopf bezahlt.....


----------



## rustaweli (15. Januar 2020)

Hab die Tage eine sehr interessante Dokureihe aufgenommen über Ernährung samt Wirtschaft, dunkle Dinge usw. in der/über die EU. Von Phönix oder ARTE, muß ich nachschauen. Kam auch Fisch vor. Sehr aufschlussreich, vor allem das klar geäußerte Ziel der EU den Fischfang bis auf die industrielle Fischerei komplett einzustampfen. Selbst kleinere Kutter mit top Fangmethoden und nicht erdrückt und erstickten Fängen müssen die kommenden Jahre ihre Lizenzen abgeben und das Feld riesigen Industrieschiffen überlassen, welche umweltschädlich sind, die Fänge miserabel behandeln und Monate draussen sind. Aber gehört hier nicht her, sorry!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> dafür das Zeug aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen und durch unschädlichere Stoffe oder Maßnahmen zu ersetzen.



Das "Zeugs" ist bereits das letzte wirksame Mittel, gegen alles andere haben die Ratten im laufe der Zeit Imunität, bis hin zu Vermeidungsstrategien entwickelt.
Weil es über die Blutgerinnung funktioniert, bringen die Tiere die Vergiftung nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Aufnahme des Gifts.
Die Gefährlichkeit des Stoffs ist sicherlich allen Schädlingsbekämpfern bekannt und letztes Upgrade in der Bekämpfung waren die inzwischen vorgeschriebenen Boxen, früher wurden diese Gifte wohl einfach offen in den Kanal geschüttet, oder in der Gegend verteilt.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das "Zeugs" ist bereits das letzte wirksame Mittel, gegen alles andere haben die Ratten im laufe der Zeit Imunität, bis hin zu Vermeidungsstrategien entwickelt.
> Weil es über die Blutgerinnung funktioniert, bringen die Tiere die Vergiftung nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Aufnahme des Gifts.
> Die Gefährlichkeit des Stoffs ist sicherlich allen Schädlingsbekämpern bekannt und letztes Upgrade in der Bekämpfung waren die inzwischen vorgeschriebenen Boxen, früher wurden diese Gifte wohl einfach offen in den Kanal geschüttet.
> 
> Jürgen




Da kenne ich micht nicht mit aus, Jürgen.
Wenn du das sagst wird es schon so sein.
Für ein paar tote Ratten noch viele andere Lebewesen vergiften ist jedenfalls auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Wie wären denn altmodische Rattenfallen in großen Mengen so als Vorschlag?
Die Klappdinger???
Man bräuchte dann wohl mehr Leute um die aufzustellen......oder "leiden" die Ratten dann zu sehr???


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie wären denn altmodische Rattenfallen in großen Mengen so als Vorschlag?
> Die Klappdinger???
> Man bräuchte dann wohl mehr Leute um die aufzustellen......



Wunschdenken, aber nicht effizient genug, selbst wenn tausende arme Deppen Rattenfallen stellen, die Tiere sind einfach nicht dumm genug.
Eine Falle wo eine Ratte drin vereckt ist, ist mindestens 6 Wochen nicht mehr fängig.
Es liegt wie so häufig an den Menschen die ihren Müll überall verteilen, denn ohne Müll wären die Ratten wohl nur im Abwasser konzentriert, aber auch darüber werden halt Speisereste entsorgt.
Hier am Bach (Elsenz), mitten in der Stadt Sinsheim wird schon immer bekämpft und mir reichen die Ratten welche sich dort am helllichten Tag tummeln und sichtbar sind, trotz Gift!
War dort kurz mal Anwohner (Affaire), da freust du dich wenn da was getan wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> War dort kurz mal Anwohner (Affaire), da freust du dich wenn da was getan wird!




Das ist klar aber was ?

Schrotflinte ist in der Stadt wohl auch keine Option.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. Januar 2020)

Gibt doch so geile Fallen warum überhaupt noch Gifte nutzen? Das geht mir nicht in die Birne. Scheiß Chemie Lobby einfach zu mächtig.
Auf den Kanaren haben wir echte Ratten Probleme. Speziell nach der Obst Saison im Herbst. Habe drei Goodnature Fallen in Garten und Haus seit dem kein Ratten o Mäuse Probleme mehr.
Katzen Futter muss man dann auch viel weniger kaufen.
Absolute Killer Maschiene, wäre sicher kein Problem sowas in der Kanalisation zu nutzen. Etwas größere co2 Tanks und Zack Massenmord  .


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist klar aber was ?
> 
> Schrotflinte ist in der Stadt wohl auch keine Option.



Wir hatten einen Hund der die Ratten, zumindest wenn er draußen war, zuverlässig vernichtet hat.
Das nächste Problem, weil man immer auch aufpassen musste, dass er diese dann nicht frisst, eben wegen diesem Gift?
Persönlich fände ich es auch besser, wenn es ohne ginge.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Gibt doch so geile Fallen



Was sind das für Dinger?
hast n Link?


----------



## Bocinegro (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


>




Super!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

@Bocinegro, ich hab das mal gegoogelt, abgefahren und nicht ganz billig.








						Goodnature A24 Ratten- und Mausefalle mit digitalem Schlagzähler
					

Die Goodnature® Ratten- und Mausefalle tötet automatisch 24 Ratten oder Mäuse - eine nach der anderen, bevor Sie die Gaskapsel ersetzen müssen.




					www.gallagher.eu
				



Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen, wird da in die Löcher rein geblasen?
Wenn ja, dann muss man da wohl dran bleiben und regelmäßig anwenden?

*Alles klar, hab das Video jetzt auch gesehen.*

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Hier zum Ende hin wird es erklärt. Da isn Köder drin:


----------



## Bocinegro (15. Januar 2020)

Ich habe 450,- im 3er Set bezahlt, direkt vom Hersteller. Ganz simpel und sauber über nen Bolzenschuss .


----------



## rippi (15. Januar 2020)

Ratten sind super, halten den Hof frei von Essensresten und verwesenden Tieren.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. Januar 2020)

Habe vorher auch Gift genutzt weil mir die oldschool Fallen zu viel Sauerei machen. Aber die Tierarzt kosten für Adrenalin Spritzen wenn die Katzen die vergifteten Viecher gefressen haben waren mir auf dauer zu teuer und Zeit ist ja auch Geld, ständiges zum Tierarzt rennen nervt ja auch. Die Spritzen selber zu setzen hat ich keine Ambitionen für. Dann lieber einmal richtig Kohle ausgeben. Die Kartuschen sind im Grosspack günstig und als Köder nutze ich Erdnussbutter, das klappt super.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Habe vorher auch Gift genutzt weil mir die oldschool Fallen zu viel Sauerei machen. Aber die Tierarzt kosten für Adrenalin Spritzen wenn die Katzen die vergifteten Viecher gefressen haben waren mir auf dauer zu teuer und Zeit ist ja auch Geld, ständiges zum Tierarzt rennen nervt ja auch. Die Spritzen selber zu setzen hat ich keine Ambitionen für. Dann lieber einmal richtig Kohle ausgeben. Die Kartuschen sind im Grosspack günstig und als Köder nutze ich Erdnussbutter, das klappt super.



Für einen Haushalt sicher praktikabel sone Falle, im großen Maßstab wohl zu teuer.
Von der Idee her nicht schlecht, dürfte auch in Großserie produziert, für Komunen/Schädlingsbekämper deutlich günstiger werden, und dann noch mit größerer Gaspatrone ausgestattet, sogar längerfristig fängig sein.
Allerdings gehe ich bei dem Gerät von einem Markenschutz aus, also einfach mal so nachbauen ist nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2020)

ne sylvesterrakete anzünden,ins rattenloch.....fuß drauf,fertig.
soll funktionieren habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2020)

Oder so:





Jürgen


----------



## Bocinegro (15. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> im großen Maßstab wohl zu teuer.



Gift ist auf dauer aber auch alles andere als günstig.


----------



## el.Lucio (15. Januar 2020)

Man kann Ratten auch zu Kannibalen erziehen
dann hat man meistens nur noch mit einer Ratte Probleme.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2020)

Was es alles für chemiefreien Ratten-/Mäusefallen gibt.... 

Wer die entsprechenden Suchbegriffe bei Youtube eingibt, kriegt für etliche Stunden Filmmaterial.... 
Zugegeben, die Elektro- und Klebefallenvideos sollten sich nur Leute mit reichlich Hornhaut auf der Speiseröhre anschauen....... 

Aber für den ambitionierten Heimwerker finden sich auch andere funktionierende Methoden


----------



## Floma (17. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> ne sylvesterrakete anzünden,ins rattenloch.....fuß drauf,fertig.
> soll funktionieren habe ich mal gehört.


Für die Anwendungsbereiche in denen das Gift zum Einsatz kommt eher ungeeignet. 

Unser Verein beteiligt sich dieses Jahr übrigens am Proben-Sammeln. Bekommen wohl Behälter um Döbel-Leber gekühlt einsenden zu können.


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> ne sylvesterrakete anzünden,ins rattenloch.....fuß drauf,fertig.
> soll funktionieren habe ich mal gehört.


 Ratte war nicht zu Hause - Fuß verbrand


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Januar 2020)

Tröste Dich - es hätt schlimmer enden können


----------



## Bocinegro (18. Januar 2020)

Auch ne Kraft schonende Art den Garten umzugraben


----------



## zandertex (18. Januar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ratte war nicht zu Hause - Fuß verbrand



natürlich nicht barfuss.


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2020)

Mäuse und Ratten sind seit Menschengedenken unsere Kulturfolger - die Katzen- die Folger der Mäuse und Ratten drum haben wir sie domestiziert 
ja wir lieben sie und verwöhnen sie ( die einzige Fremdsprache die ich nie wieder lernen würde ist kätzisch ) leider ist dadurch ihr natürliches "Futter "zum 
Spielzeug geworden und wir stehen vor dem Problem der Vernichtung - im Haus kommt Gift schon wegen des Verwesungsgestanks nicht in Frage .
draußen wegen der anderen Tiere . Asche auf mein Haupt - ich füttere die posierlichen Mäuschen , das heißt- ich stelle das Hühnerfutter 
schön auf einen freien Platz - ja eine Hilfe zum "Spielzeugerwerb " und Wiesel,Falke und im Sommer auch die Ringelnatter  bekommen so leichter ihr Futter- ich lebe ja auch naturnah . Was ich in Berlin gesehen habe - keine Mäuse - Ratten ich hätte nie gedacht das sie am hellerlichten Tag in solchen Mengen
direkt neben den Menschen präsent sind um die Reste von Döner und Co. sofort zu "beseitigen " . Das Problem zu dezimieren wird von 
den zuständigen Behörden ,billigst und wenig effektiv mit Gift gelöst da man sein Gewissen mit ab und zu Maßnahmen beruhigt .


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Ratten sind enorm lernfähig. Es ist viele Jahre her, da bemerkte ich, dass sich am Futternapf meines Hundes Ratten gütlich taten. Mein Hund bemerkte das zwar auch, da aber sein Ruheplatz meist bei der Haustüre war und er damit gut 10 Meter vom seinem Fressnapf entfernt war, kam er immer zu spät um eingreifen zu können. Bis der dort war, waren die Ratten weg, kamen aber schnell wieder. Ich setze mich mit dem Luftgewehr auf die Treppe, und erschoss die erste Ratte, beseitigte diese und erschoss kurz darauf die zweite (damals konnte man das noch ohne Probleme zu bekommen tun, da war die Gesellschaft noch nicht so weichgespült wie heute). Die dritte Ratte traf ich nicht gut, sie sprang herum, quietschte laut und verschwand. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kamen keine Ratten mehr zum Fressnapf des Hundes, die haben gespannt, dass das den Tod bedeutet und weg waren sie.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (21. Januar 2020)

Gerade gestern abend einen Beitrag gesehen, dass auch die giftigen Bestandteile von Fassadenfarbe bei Regen abgewaschen werden, ins Erdreich sickern und das Grundwasser belasten, teilweise bei Häusern in Gewässernähe fliesst das auch direkt in die Gewässer. 

Fisch ein gesundes Lebensmittel?


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Gerade gestern abend einen Beitrag gesehen, dass auch die giftigen Bestandteile von Fassadenfarbe bei Regen abgewaschen werden, ins Erdreich sickern und das Grundwasser belasten, teilweise bei Häusern in Gewässernähe fliesst das auch direkt in die Gewässer.
> 
> Fisch ein gesundes Lebensmittel?


Guter Punkt: gesundes Lebensmittel... wenn es das im Gewässer nicht mehr gibt und gleichzeitig ein "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb" propagiert wird, kommt im Umkehrschluss ein Angelverbot von ganz alleine...


----------



## Waidbruder (22. Januar 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Guter Punkt: gesundes Lebensmittel... wenn es das im Gewässer nicht mehr gibt und gleichzeitig ein "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb" propagiert wird, kommt im Umkehrschluss ein Angelverbot von ganz alleine...



Es bleibt ja zum Glück immernoch jedem selbst überlassen, welche gesundheitlichen Risiken er beim Verzehr von Fisch eingeht.


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2020)

Außer es wird unabhängig davon festgestellt, dass es in einem Gewässer keinen verzehrfähigen Fisch mehr gibt und Dir die Entscheidung abgenommen wird.

Dann brauchst Du ja gar nicht mehr angeln gehen...


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Januar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> .... Rattengifte unterliegen eigentlich strengen Bestimmungen, die jeglichen Kontakt mit Wasser verbieten ....
> 
> *...Barsch und Döbel belastet.....Über 80 Prozent der untersuchten Fischleber-Proben aus deutschen Flüssen sind mit hochgiftigen Rodentizide belastet*, unter anderem in Flussbarschen und Döbeln. Die Proben wurden an Donau, Iller, Isar, dem Lech und dem Main gezogen.



Hallo,

es gibt noch sehr viel mehr Gifte, vor allem aus der Landwirtschaft, die (nicht nur) giftig für Wasserorganismen sind und die auch in deutlich größeren Mengen eingesetzt werden. als ein paar Rattenköder in der Kanalisation. 

Hinzu kommen Medikamentenrückstände, Altlasten aus der Landwirtschaft und industrielle Verschmutzungen. Und all das landet auch in unserem Grundwasser und eben in unseren Nahrungsmitteln.

Dass jetzt allein die Rattengifte für sich gesehen schon ein deutliches Problem darstellen sollen, sollte jeder Leser als deutlichen Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl verstehen. Nicht jedes Gift reichert sich nur in der Leber an, das Fettgewebe dient auch als Speicher bzw. Müllhalde für unerwünschte Stoffe im Organismus. 

Interessant zu wissen wäre auch, wie genau denn diese Rodentizide vor allem in den Lebern von Barsch und Döbel landen, denn bekanntlich leben diese Fische nicht so gerne in der Kanalisation, wohl aber an den Ausläufen der Kläranlagen. Wo es aber auch viele andere Fischarten gibt und viele andere Gifte, die nicht herausgefiltert werden können.

Letztlich muss man aber eben auch das Fazit ziehen, dass Gifte eben keine wirkliche Lösung bieten, sondern zu weiteren Problemen führen.  

Grüße Sven


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Januar 2020)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt noch sehr viel mehr Gifte, vor allem aus der Landwirtschaft, die (nicht nur) giftig für Wasserorganismen sind und die auch in deutlich größeren Mengen eingesetzt werden. als ein paar Rattenköder in der Kanalisation.
> 
> ...


Dieses Rattengift ist im Grunde ein Medikament, das zur Blutverdünnung eingesetzt wird. Man nennt es Marcumar. Man verblutet innerlich. Das möchte niemand. Auch kein Tier. Frage ist: Was möchten wir? Fleisch ganz billig, voller Medis? Oder Fleisch teuer. Und nur noch 2 mal die Woche? Dann hätten wir auch keine Medis mehr im Wasser. 
Ausser, es macht sich wieder wer die Taschen voll.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Frage ist: Was möchten wir? Fleisch ganz billig, voller Medis? Oder Fleisch teuer. Und nur noch 2 mal die Woche? Dann hätten wir auch keine Medis mehr im Wasser.



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?
Was hat denn unser Fleischkonsum mit Rattengift im Wasser zu tun?

Jürgen


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2020)

Oder das hier:








						Achtung: verseuchte Fische in Hamburgs Fleeten
					

Newsmeldung   Fische aus den hamburger Fleeten sind belastet  Bei einer Untersuchung von Fischen aus den Neuallermöher Fleeten in Hamburg-Bergedorf hat die Umweltbehörde hatkrebserregende Stoffe nachgewiesen. Dabei handelt es sich um Vinylchlorid, wie ein Behördensprecher der Deutschen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?
> Was hat denn unser Fleischkonsum mit Rattengift im Wasser zu tun?
> 
> Jürgen


Ganz viel! Denn ebenso wie das Rattengift kommen auch die Antibiotika aus der Fleischzucht in unser Wasser.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ganz viel! Denn ebenso wie das Rattengift kommen auch die Antibiotika aus der Fleischzucht in unser Wasser.


Wir werfen Fleisch weg. Weils  soo billig ist. Die Ratten freuen sich...


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2020)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Letztlich muss man aber eben auch das Fazit ziehen, dass Gifte eben keine wirkliche Lösung bieten, sondern zu weiteren Problemen führen.



Erzähl das mal den Borgias!


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Denn ebenso wie das Rattengift kommen auch die Antibiotika aus der Fleischzucht in unser Wasser.



Ich denke es ist mit den Antibiotika so, dass diese für uns zur Gefahr werden, wenn wir sie über die Nahrung aufnehmen und in der Folge Krankheitskeime Resistenzen gegen eben diese Antibiotika entwickeln.
Es gibt auch eine Menge an Östrogenen im Wasser, welche selbst neueste Kläranlagen nicht rausfiltern können.
So wie der Fleischkonsum nur zwei mal die Woche in Ordnung sein soll, könnte man ja auch ebenso einführen, dass die Mädels nur noch zwei mal die Woche die Pille einwerfen?
Mir gehen die kläglichen Versuche, alles egal wie absurd es auch sein mag, mit unserem angeblich schändlichen Fleischkonsum in Zusammenhang zu bringen, jedenfalls gehörig aufn Sack!

Jürgen


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Man nennt es Marcumar. Man verblutet innerlich.



Bei Ebola verblutet man auch innerlich und blutet dann aus allen Körperöffnungen. Ob diese Krankheitsbild allerdings mit Marcumar erzeugt werden kann und welche Dosis es dafür braucht....

Ich bin übrigens kein Rattenfreund und habe damit mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Überall, wo Futter offen zugänglich ist (Nutztierfütterung/Komposthaufen, besonders begehrt sind Reste von Biolebensmitteln), siedeln sich früher oder später Ratten an. Die Tiere sind auch schlau genug, genießbares Futter (z.B. das im Hühnerfressnapf) nicht nur gleich zu fressen (wenn sie das sehen, dass die Hühner davon fressen), sondern in großen Mengen wegzuschleppen und zu bunkern. um damit schlechtere Zeiten zu überdauern. Noch schlimmer, als die Ratten, sind Parasiten (z.B. Flöhe) oder Krankheitserreger (z.b. aus der Kanalisation), die sie mitbringen und verbreiten.

Und die dicken alten Muttis mit Fallen jeglicher Art zu erwischen, ist äußerst schwierig, weil die schlauen Alttiere nicht mehr unbedingt selbst auf Futtersuche gehen, sondern sich Nahrung von den jungen Familienmitgliedern heranschleppen lassen.  Und genau die landen dann auch in den Fallen oder gehen am Gift zugrunde. 

Jegliche Nutztierhaltung zieht Ratten an und jeder Nutztierhalter muss deshalb gegen Ratten vorgehen. Genau wie z.B. Insektizide gegen Fliegen/Milben/Flöhe in jedem Kuh-, Schweine oder Hühnerstall zur Anwendung kommen, mehr oder weniger. Da braucht man sich keinen Illusionen hinzugeben, dass diese Sachen nicht auch in unserem Essen landen würden. 

Letztlich hätte eine Halbierung des Fleischkonsums eben auch eine Halbierung der Nutztierbestände und damit eine deutliche Verringerung der eingesetzten Gifte zur Folge. Da muss niemand zwangsweise zum Veganer mutieren, aber jeder sollte sich dazu aufgefordert fühlen, mal generell über seinen eigenen Konsum nachzudenken. Gerade wo wir Angler mit den Auswirkungen der ganzen Giftstoffe, die sich im Wasser unserer Angelfische anreichern, unmittelbar betroffen sind.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2020)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Reste von Biolebensmitteln



Sollten sich Ratten bewusster ernähren als Menschen

Edit  unsere Nutztierbestände sind ja nicht nur so groß,  weil wir zu viel Fleisch essen würden, sondern auch weil wir  Fleisch im Übermaß produzieren. 
. 
Dabei ist es egal, ob wir vom Hähnchen nur noch einen Bruchteil gern verzehren, oder ob wir subventioniert Kühe in überdimensionierten Beständen halten, so das Milch verramscht wird. Dabei wird Milchpulver zu Spottpreis exportiert, fast wertlose Stierkälber bringen keine 3 Euro mehr pro Kilo,  eine Schweizer Zeitung brachte jüngst einen Artikel,  "Meerschweinchen teurer als Stierkälber".

Auf der anderen Seite führt der Wahnsinn zu überdüngten der Felder, Wiesen  und Weiden,  die aber kaum noch die genug Futter für die Landwirtschaft liefern. Es werden also seit Jahrzehnten Futtermittel importiert, deben Hinterlassenschaften am Ende auf unseren Flächen bleiben, dazu die Medikamente,  dazu die Spritzmittel für bessere Erträge.

Es wird Zeit umzudenken,  dann haben wir auch zukünftig weniger schädliche Substanzen in unserer Umwelt und so auch in dem Fisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2020)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Letztlich hätte eine Halbierung des Fleischkonsums eben auch eine Halbierung der Nutztierbestände und damit eine deutliche Verringerung der eingesetzten Gifte zur Folge



Ratten werden ja nicht nur von Viehfutter angezogen, sondern mögen auch Getreidelager, Felder, und überhaupt alle Lebensmittel, im Einzelhandel z.B. bis hin zur Bäckerei, die für sie erreichbar sind.
Und da ist dann die Bekämpfung mittels Gift OK, weil kein Fleisch produziert wird?
Ratten gibt es auch in den Teilen der Landwirtschaft, wo kein Fleisch produziert wird!
Pferdehaltung ist auch ein großer Rattenmagnet, nirgendwo als in Reitställen, habe ich mehr von den Viechern gesehen!
Kann man Reitpferde überhaupt noch zu den Nutztieren zählen, oder sind dies nicht eher Freizeit und Sportgeräte?
Aber egal, auch Reitsport ist ja wohl Böse, Böse, zumindest für die empfindsamen Seelen der erfolgreich Indoktrinierten?
Ich habs ja oben bereits geschrieben, egal wie absurd hergeleitet, diese Bevormundung, bzw. gute Ratschläge zur Verminderung unseres Fleischkonsums nervt nur noch.
Wie auch einige andere Bessermenschen-Fantasien, die inzwischen in den Köpfen der Menschen sind, implantiert von den Grünen, Peta und Co.
Diese Gehirnwäsche hat offensichtlich weite Teile der Bevölkerung erreicht, somit natürlich auch das AB.
Die Ratten Totstreicheln geht leider nicht, oder sollen wir sie einfach "Übernehmen" lassen?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2020)

Die von @Bocinegro  vorgestellten Fallen finde ich gut,  sind aber unverschämt teuer. Für gewerbliche Schädlingsbekämpfer, Landwirte, Lebensmittelhandel usw. könnte man sie aber vorschreiben.

Gifte nur noch in Ausnahmefällen zulassen,, dann würden die Fallen preiswerter, und es käme weniger Gift in die Umwelt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Januar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Dieses Rattengift ist im Grunde ein Medikament, das zur Blutverdünnung eingesetzt wird. Man nennt es Marcumar. Man verblutet innerlich. Das möchte niemand. Auch kein Tier. Frage ist: Was möchten wir? Fleisch ganz billig, voller Medis? Oder Fleisch teuer. Und nur noch 2 mal die Woche? Dann hätten wir auch keine Medis mehr im Wasser.
> Ausser, es macht sich wieder wer die Taschen voll.


Hast Du Dir eigentlich wenigstens mal den ganz oben verlinken Artikel durchgelesen?
(Achtung, rhetorische Frage)
Ich weiß, ist gaaanz viiiiel Text, aber man/frau sollte ihn gelesen haben, BEVOR gepostet wird.
Da steht nämlich etwas darüber, um welche (verschiedenen) Stoffe es geht.

Aspirin hat, genau wie Marcumar und (mal ganz pauschal) "Rattengift" zwar eine blutverdünnende Wirkung, trotzdem ist es kein Rattengift und es ist auch nicht zu empfehlen, Rattengift gegen Kopfschmerzen einzunehmen.
Auch wenn ich nicht leugnen will, daß es diese beenden kann...

Aber wenn man inhaltlich nicht´s beizutragen hat, aber trotzdem was sagen will, ist es natürlich einfach, mit einem (ganz kleinen) bisschen Halbwissen das Thema auf allgemeine Politik zu lenken und den Bogen zur Klimadebatte zu spannen!
Da springt immer jemand drauf auf und wieder ist ein Thema kaputtgelabert...

Wobei ich da jetzt sogar einen gewissen Bezug zum Thema sehe:
In Bayern haben wir den schönen Begriff "Maus-tot-Schmatzer(in)" (Maus zu Tode Reder(in))!
Das sind Leute die so viel Reden (ohne etwas dabei zu sagen) bis den anderen "das Blut aus den Ohren läuft".
Das ist aber leider auch nicht zur Schädlingsbekämpfung einsetzbar...



Um jetzt aber wirklich zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren:
Rattenbekämpfung ist umumgänglich, aber wie hier schon ausgeführt wurde keine einfache Sache, da die alten Tiere zu schlau sind, um mit den üblichen Methoden erfaßt zu werden.
Deswegen werden ja diese langsam wirkenden Gifte eingesetzt.

Eine Frage, die sich mir schon beim Lesen der Überschrift gestellt hat, wurde bisher aber überhaupt nicht gestellt:
Ist es vielleicht genau diese Wirkung, die das Problem verursacht?

Es ist natürlich einfach, es auf unsachgemäße Handhabung des Giftes zu schieben (und den Verkauf von Köderboxen anzukurbeln), aber das ist mir zu einfach.
Diese Gifte dürfen seit längerem nur an Fachleute abgegeben werden.
Sind das denn alles Pfuscher?!?
Zumal der überwiegende Teil der Rattenbekämpfung nicht in unmittelbarer Gewässernähe stattfindet, sondern in Gebäudenähe (z. B. Großküchen, Getreidelager etc.), wo also eine direkte Gewässerverunreinigung unwahrscheinlich ist.

Trotzdem suchen Ratten immer die Nähe zum Wasser.
Für mich ist es daher sehr naheliegend, das die Giftstoffe durch den Rattenkot ins Wasser (bzw. durch das fressen des Maus-/Rattendrecks) u.U. sogar direkt in den Fisch, kommen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2020)

Nur so als Anmerkung,  es ist belanglos, wenn die alten Ratten zu schlau sind, so lange du mit guter Quote die jungen tötest.
Die alten erledigen sich zur Not von selbst.

Und so lange an unzugänglichen stellen das Gift ohne Köderbox, einfach in potentielle Löcher gegeben wird, so lange  Gift Weizen mit Legeflinten ausgebracht wird, so lange wird man den Wirkstoff überall finden.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Januar 2020)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> ...Letztlich hätte eine Halbierung des Fleischkonsums eben auch eine Halbierung der Nutztierbestände und damit eine deutliche Verringerung der eingesetzten Gifte zur Folge....



Leider nicht, denn hierfür wäre auch eine Halbierung der bundesdeutschen Fleischexporte nötig, die immer noch die größten Verursacher hiesiger Massentierhaltung sind.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Gehirnwäsche hat offensichtlich weite Teile der Bevölkerung erreicht, somit natürlich auch das AB.



Es fällt halt auch immer mehr Anglern auf, in welchem Zustand sich unsere Gewässer befinden. Auf den Feldern Gülle und Mist (=Dünger) ohne Ende und bezüglich der extrem schlechten Erträge unserer Gewässer wird dann mit mangelndem Nährstoffaufkommen argumentiert. Dazu immer neue Meldungen von vergifteten Fischen, kränklich ausschauenden Fischlebern, hochgradiger Parasitenbefall.... sofern man denn überhaupt nochmal das Vergnügen hat, einen Fisch auszunehmen, der im Angelgewässer aufgewachsen ist und nicht besetzt wurde.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und da ist dann die Bekämpfung mittels Gift OK, weil kein Fleisch produziert wird?



Gift schafft neue Probleme, siehe die Lebern von Döbel und Barsch. Aber es gibt eben Bereiche, wo es offensichtlich wenug/keine Alternativen gibt bzw. die Anwendungen so verändert werden müssen, dass es zu möglichst wenig Folgeschäden kommt. Es ist sicherlich ein absolutes Muss, die unerfahrenenen und einfach zu fangenden Jungtiere wegzufangen, um die Population klein zu halten und zwar ständig. Eine Sisyphusarbeit, aber das ist es mit Gift letztlich auch, denn damit erwischt man auch nie alle.

Diesbezüglich sollte man aber eben auch alle festgefahrenen Ideologien über Bord werden. Schwarz ist nicht gut und weiß auch nicht. Ich kann PETA auch nix abgewinnen, aber wegen solcher Organisationen und Argumentationsweisen sollte man sich nicht dazu verleiten lassen, über den eigenen Standpunkt garnicht mehr nachzudenken.

Der Zustand unserer Gewässer und Fischbestände gibt das nicht her, ein weiter so bringt das Angeln nur noch weiter an den Rand der Bedeutungslosigkeit.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Und so lange an unzugänglichen stellen das Gift ohne Köderbox, einfach in potentielle Löcher gegeben wird, so lange  Gift Weizen mit Legeflinten ausgebracht wird, so lange wird man den Wirkstoff überall finden.



Das wird z.b. hier (Zwickau) am Damm der Zwickauer Mulde so gemacht, habe da vor ein paar Wochen einen Mitarbeiter der Landestalsperrenverwaltung bei der Arbeit gesehen. Und in unmittelbarer Nähe auf der Dammkrone verläuft ein hoch frequentierter Fuß-/Radweg. Letztlich dienen diese Dämme allerdings als Hochwasserschutz, ein durchlöcherter Damm hält größeren Wassermassen nicht lange stand. Und in unmittelbarer Umgebung Schnellrestaurants mit entsprechend guter Versorgung für die Tiere. Das ist tatsächlich eines der wenigen Einsatzgebiete, bei denen es zu Gift keine wirklich wirksamen Alternativen zu geben scheint.

Gruß Sven


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2020)

warum die Tierchen nicht glücklich sterben lassen -  - richtet ihnen in den Städten Futterplätze ein ,mit richtigen lLeckerlies
und versetzt sie mit Ovulationshemmern - ( Antibabypille ) - alle sind glücklich keine lästige Schwangerschaft ,keine Stillzeit und immer 
nur Vergnügen  und wenn sie nicht so bösen Buben wie Lajos und mir vors Luftgewehr geraten , sterben sie an Altersschwäche
ohne Erben .
Jaa ja wenn das nicht wieder Geld kosten würde


----------

